# brown sporadic patches?



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2007)

hi all:ciao:, my problem is that recently, i have noticed brown patches on one of my ladies, just the one gal. I have no clue what is causing it, my other girls are doing great.
there is no other issues with this plant except the patches, it must be a def of some sort i think....but why only this gal :confused2: .
they`ve appeared only on the main fan/sun leaves, and not much to notice untill you start inspecting. But, there "is" a problem.
any ideas from some knoledgeable dudes in this place:welcome:.
all opinions will help.
cheers,
            Shuggy:fly: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## Firepower (May 3, 2007)

pictures?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2007)

crap camera dude, any off-the-cuff diagnosis?:cool2:  :cool2:


----------



## Firepower (May 3, 2007)

i feel you man!! i hate taking pics with my camera phone..

you might be leaving out some information regarding your plants so it can be diagnosed since you cant get pics..  just my opinion


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

this gal has had numerous problems,but she`s my first "confirmed" female.
stress on her has been high, but not now.she looks healthy otherwise, but these brown spots are doing my head in, not knowing what the problem is?????


----------



## Growdude (May 4, 2007)

Give us a bit of info on your grow, hydro or dirt, PH ect

Ive seen brown spots be caused by ph problems.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Give us a bit of info on your grow, hydro or dirt, PH ect
> 
> Ive seen brown spots be caused by ph problems.


ph is sound at 6.4, all the other ladies are doing fine. it`s a soil grow, using a 400w HPS with good ventilation. i have around 10 girls growing now, and another few in the germ process, they`re nearly 5 weeks old.
this is my biggest and bushiest female, and she`s been stressed a alot as i "under-watered" her, but that was sorted in a week.
that help any? :bump:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

here is some pics i`ve taken, not  very good quality, but i hope it`ll help in the diagnosing this problem.
what d`you think??:bong:   :bong:
looks like rust.


----------



## 1timer (May 5, 2007)

Well I am curious about this as well since my best one is doing the same thing as well. Here is a pic of mine. Tell me if it is the same thing yours looks like.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

yeah man, it looks like the same condition, but mines is rather worse(as you can see by the pics)
have you been misting your gals with the lights on?
:ccc:  :ccc: , and what sort of lighting do you use?


----------



## 1timer (May 5, 2007)

I have not been misting them at all which I should probably start doing. I think I am going to try sexing them soon to see what they are but the light is a 600w MH. Take a look at the link I added in my sig for my journal as I plan on keeping it up to date as much as possible. Hope we can get this figured out. I purchased a rather cheap soil tester and I think my soil ph is a little high but that may also be because of the soil I used. They are just over a month old now.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

cool man, my girls are 32 days old, and don`t mist your plants with the lights on. i only misted my gals with epsom salts, disolved in water, for the extra mg. some say don`t mist at all, it`s up to you really.
i`ve I.D  3 females so far, one suspected male. sex will show between 4-6 weeks, don`t worry about pollen being released, as you`ll have fished them out yourself way before that happens.
this rusting is doing my head in man, can`t think what it could be but it is spreading, but only on the one gal, and a tiny one on another.
let me know how it goes for you dude, and i`ll let you know if i find a solution.
take it easy man,
Shuggy:confused2: :fly: :ciao: :stoned: :48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

any body know, or have any suggestions on what this could be?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

this "Browning" or "Rust" patches are now on 3 other plants.
think it could be a zinc def and manganese as some leaves are twisted a little.
here`s a couple of pics taken this morning, does anyone know what this is? second pic are of the culprits with the condition.


----------



## FloydBanks (May 21, 2007)

I keep reading posts like this because I am having similar problems... but I havn't come across any answers yet.  This is depressing. where are all the pro's at ????


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

i`ve been having the same problems man, as you can see from my thread.
despite having these "patches" it doesn`t seem to be affecting the overall grow. i`m now in flower and the ladies are lookin good man,i`m only 4 days into flower though, but things are lookin "normal" for lack of a better word


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 22, 2007)

i had this problem and fixed it . my rust colored spots and yellowing leaves is gone so far . mine were in smaller pots when it was going on . I think the Ph was locked up and i did several flushes on them and finally transplanted to bigger pots . when i transplanted i trimmed off the affected leaves . any leaf that was abnormal before , even if you fix the problem , will remain to be that way . I dont think the leaf that was patchy will get better but the plant sure will . i have also stopped using nutes and i use superthrive every other feed . secondary growth has increased and all new growth looks good . when i had the spots , growth had slowed ALOT . not sure this will help you guys , but this was my situation . i have also started foliar feeding with plain water and superthrive .

PEACE


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

thanx for the reply man, i`ve heard great things about "superthrive". thinking about getting some for my next grow. the brown patches i had, have remained. however they have gotten no worse since i got my ph sorted, there seems to be no adverse affect due to stres or whatever.i`m in day4 flower, i veged for 8weeks. like you say, probably down to the ph.


----------



## dobshibby (May 23, 2007)

hey shuggy hope i find you and your babies in good form.you know from my threads i was havin the same prob so i stopped the nutes and jus watered instead,seems to definatly helped,the new growth has no burn,hope this is of sum help,,,peace out man.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 25, 2007)

thanx for the reply man, yeah i`ve been doing the same, just water for the last 2 weeks, and it has improved big-time.
i have them in flower now, for about the last week, they`re  starting to look good and are huge in height with tight nodes .are you gonna start nutes again, and what?
cheers:bong2: :stoned: :bong2:


----------



## dobshibby (May 25, 2007)

the thing is i said i had 3 plants,that was because my 4th one was the runt and died.i didnt know what to do with it so i just left it on a table at my bedroom window,believe it or not she(i hope) started growing new leaves and just took off growing really bushy and now makes my other 3 plants look bad(lol).so now ive moved all 4 plants to my window instead of under the flouros and they are doin really good(more lumens i suppose from the sun).i was wondering if i could actually flower them by putting them in a dark proof utility press overnight,and then put them back at my window during the day(12/12).would the constant moving affect them,i just hope i can because the amount of light from the sun should make sum tight buds.:dancing:


----------



## dobshibby (May 25, 2007)

heres a few pics of the runt that died,im not joking every leaf was dead and curled and the stem fell over only resting on the side of the pot.


----------



## moneyman (May 25, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> yeah man, it looks like the same condition, but mines is rather worse(as you can see by the pics)
> have you been misting your gals with the lights on?
> :ccc:  :ccc: , and what sort of lighting do you use?


 



I have the same exact problem. I have been trimming the rust parts off. i bought a ph meter yesterday well 2. both of them are giving me diferent readings at diferent times. I tested my ph last night with 1 of them and it said 5.9. So brought some lime. today before I used the lime i tested with my other ph meter and it said 7.9 so I go back to the 1st one i used and it said 7.8. Just to experiment i mixed the lime with water and tested with both ph meters and it brougt both meters down to the 5 range. I thought lime was supose to bring ph up to alkiline area. 
does anyone have a comment about this.


----------



## Uk1 (May 26, 2007)

got no clue about lime but do you leave your water out for a day or more so it gets to room temperature then use the ph tester(meter) on that water ....

as for spraying leafs i used to not do it but now i have flo's it doesnt effect them in a bad way anymore.

nutes in my opinion need to be decreased as the plant gets stronger , so start  heavily couple weeks after potted then say a quater of a inch less than the next time (2-3weeks) , this method has made 2 of my smaller plants healthy with massive leaves , i rate these 2 over my main 

leafs that are burnt up (brown/yellowish) ive snipped em off that way you get newer growth show better once they get to a reasonable size


----------



## flipmode (May 26, 2007)

sure u dont got root rot could be kidda doubt it kidda looks like a n ute problem not to sure i know when i had root rot it shows uip with brown specs the leaves are drained quick turn yellow thats why i trim them every 
3 -4 days


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 26, 2007)

the lime "will" raise the ph of your water/soil, and is also a soil conditioner.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

my problem has returned! after i transplanted into MG soil 2 weeks b4 flower, and now i have rust patches everywhere, and the leaves become crispy/dry.
i`ve flushed but as it`s MG i think that may have added to the problem.
i`m in week3 flower and my gals are around 5ft.  any suggestions??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 4, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> my problem has returned! after i transplanted into MG soil 2 weeks b4 flower, and now i have rust patches everywhere, and the leaves become crispy/dry.
> i`ve flushed but as it`s MG i think that may have added to the problem.
> i`m in week3 flower and my gals are around 5ft. any suggestions??


*Sup shuggy my brother from another mother.   The first thing that comes to mind is nute burn. How much have you been feeding them and how often? *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

i`ve given no nutes as i transplanted into "MG moisture control compost", i`ve only been giving water. i`ve flushed allready but it still persists. as this is MG soil will flushing do any good? it says on the bag(which i failed to notice at purchase)feeds for up to 6 months!  i have them in 3 gallon pots now when i transplanted before flower.  i also think for sure it`s nute burn. how can i rectify this disaster waiting to happen?? 
continual flushing,don`t know if that would do any good, and i don`t really want to transplant to even bigger pots, due to space restrictions .
any ideas TBG?  i`m getting no remedies in the sick section....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 4, 2007)

*I see that you said this is only going on with one plant right? Are you growing more than one strain or all the same? *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

it  was initially only on one plant at the beggining, however now it`s spread to the majority, mainly after i transplanted to the MG soil. i`m growing widow skunk and cosmic nights, i`m in week 3 flower. these "rust patches" seem to spread from the centre of the leaf and spreads out. the leaves become crispy, and some of the lower leaves have turned a lime colour/light green, although the tips are still green and overall the gals look good. you have to take a good look to notice the discolouration, as when she turns crispy/dry, there is no difference in colour. the leaves look green and healthy, but to the touch you`d notice the problem


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 4, 2007)

*OK how bad is the problem? Is it like all over the place or just a few leaves? What is the flower time on the ladies? *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

it`s not a major problem "yet", only on a few leaves of all gals. this is what makes me think it`s burn and not a def of some sort, as this began when i transplanted to the MG soil. flowering time is around 56-70 days. i`m 3 weeks in, well 19 days to be exact.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 4, 2007)

*Well shuggy you have two choices here. The first one is transplant into new soil. The second is ride it out. If it's only going on with a few leaves i say ride it out. We have problems with the soil every now and then but we always let the ladies go. Pluck the infected leaves off the ladies and see what happens over the next few days.  *


----------

